# Unusual Flavored Habanos



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

We all tend to find our "favorites" and start rotations of a few... and some more than a few in our smoking habits. Don't know about the rest of you, but I have run across a number of cigars, particularly ones with age on them that take on interesting flavor profiles. They are not in "my regular roation" some because of availability but mostly because they are a "once in a while different cigar".

Here are a few of mine..

PSD4's - I think these are a sparkling "fresh" standard bearer of readliy avaialable Cubans. Just in your face good when they are on. Too intense for me on a regular basis but one of those last cigar of a long smoking day one s for me.

Punch Nectares from the 70's - Hard to describe but just way way diferent than the beaten track. Never smoked a whole one but probably the best puff puff pass cigar I can imagine. When it comes around almost universally you get the "pull the cigar up to eye level and the long stare". Probably the cigar I would be most likely to "pay whtever" if I could find them.

Raphael Gonzales CG from the 70's - Similar to the Nectare in uniqueness more sharp citrus / floral overtones.

Cuaba Divinos and traditionals - The shape is cool. Flavors change nicely throughout the smoke. Some start almost metallic then change to dark chocolate. Some give that salty sensation. Always have that "hey this is different" smoking thought.

Anyone else have any they think are "different".


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

for me, they are the following:

La Flor de Cano Diademas. If you can imagine what the flavor of smoking rose petals would be. This is the most unique floral flavor I have ever tasted.

La Escepcion Coronas Extra. An absolutely divine cigar! Unlike any other!

Dunhill Malecon/La Flor de Punto 305. Probably some of my all time favorite cigars. Rich and balanced!

1492, Cubatobacco 25th, and the Habanos 1994. These "number" cigars are amongst the most uniquely flavorful cigars.....all with their own personalities and flavors found in no other cigar.

"Real" Bolivar Gold Medal. Earth, earth, and more earth!


more to follow as I remember them!


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

Bruce said:


> for me, they are the following:
> 
> La Flor de Cano Diademas. If you can imagine what the flavor of smoking rose petals would be. This is the most unique floral flavor I have ever tasted.


I thought the Club Epicur you gifted me tasted like a rose , it even smelled like a rose when others started lighting up. Probably the most unique cigar I have had yet. Thanks again Bruce!


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

SCdlH Principes - to me have a VERY different taste than any other cigars. I've tried multiple times to even figure out how to describe it, but haven't been able to... I love them though...


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

Da Klugs said:


> We all tend to find our "favorites" and start rotations of a few... and some more than a few in our smoking habits. Don't know about the rest of you, but I have run across a number of cigars, particularly ones with age on them that take on interesting flavor profiles. They are not in "my regular roation" some because of availability but mostly because they are a "once in a while different cigar".
> 
> Here are a few of mine..
> 
> ...


This was the most uniquely flavored cigar I've ever smoked! If I had any inkling how good these were I would've hogged it all for myself!!

Just kidding, glad that everyone who took part in the puff puff pass at the Louisville herf got to experience this cigar.


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Im not big on descriptions and reviews but the Original release '97 VR Famosos was different for me.. Very rich flavors and a unique taste taste on the finish.


----------



## Baric (Jun 14, 2006)

Guantanamera cigars have a strange taste unlike any other cigar - Cuban or NC - ive ever had. i know its not up there with Punch Nectares etc, but it does still have a different taste worth checking out IMHO.


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

I would say unusual:

Romeo Belicoso: When I first smoked one it really threw me for a loop. Odd type tea flavor, very nice though.

Quintero Brevas: The rough, "country-ish" type of tobacco flavor is great but so different from anything that I have tasted cuban. Even a lot different than the Londres Extras that are sold.

Raphael Gonzales Corona Extras: Really nice, deep dark flavor that hits you midway and quite different than anything you will ever smoke. 

ATL


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

My experience with vintage and rares aren't up to par with you guys', but I actually agree with Klugs in that some of the Cuabas are just...different. The Tradicionales is the only cigar I have ever had that I tasted toasted apple and caramel in. 

That 70s Flor de Cano I had up there with you and Skip was very "different" as well -- prominent floral undertones with that vintage flavor.

For current stuff, the Mag 50s I have had were very different as well, but that may be because it is an EL.


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

To me most Cohibas have that odd grassy flavor unlike other cigars. This does seem to mellow with age.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

mr.c said:
 

> I thought the Club Epicur you gifted me tasted like a rose , it even smelled like a rose when others started lighting up. Probably the most unique cigar I have had yet. Thanks again Bruce!


Mmmm, these are so good IMO. Did a side by side comparison with a Club Epi and a Festival 2000 Mareva and IMO the Club Epicur is by far a better cigar. Excellent flavor and very unique, no roses for me but good nontheless.

Mine would have to be some of the JJ Fox Punch Margarita's from the 70's that I've had. Strength and flavor like you wouldn't believe. Not a typical punch profile at all, it was unique, twangy and just all around powerful. Good stuff.

Also the Boli Gold Medal's are just flat out fantastic! These are the newer release GM's. The creamiest Bolivar I've ever tasted. Retained that unique Boli Twang and fruit profile while incorporating some cream. Amazing. Last half is a knockout as well.


----------



## cigarflip (Jul 4, 2004)

Vegueros Especial for me. They taste so different from the other cubans...


----------



## DaveC (Sep 4, 2003)

Bruce said:


> for me, they are the following:
> 
> La Flor de Cano Diademas. If you can imagine what the flavor of smoking rose petals would be. This is the most unique floral flavor I have ever tasted.
> 
> 1492, Cubatobacco 25th, and the Habanos 1994.


I definately agree 100% and would add

La Escepcion Longos, damn tasty and unique


----------



## GOAT LOCKER (Aug 7, 2004)

Can't comment on the old and discontinued stuff, but for current production, I think Cuaba and Fonseca have distict flavor profiles that set them apart from the others. To a lesser degree, Cohiba and SCDLH are fairly distinctive, but I wouldn't call them unusual.


----------



## CrazyFool (Oct 2, 2005)

Cuaba and Punch seem the most off-beat to me. The Cuaba seems to go better with age, and is more enjoyable with some experiance. 
The Punch (based on the DBL Corona & Corona) has a slight sweetness to me... which is odd considering a lot of habanos could fairly be considered salty.


----------



## One Lonely Smoker (Jan 21, 2005)

You guys bleaux. OK, regular guy cigars with a completely palate- cleansing taste, hands down for me has to be QdO Imperiales. Unique doesn't even begin to describe it....well, yeah, actually it does, but you know what I mean. Very costly for a julieta 2, but well worth it just to have that dependable cigar you can go to when you need something different in a regular production cigar.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

One Lonely Smoker said:


> You guys bleaux. OK, regular guy cigars with a completely palate- cleansing taste, hands down for me has to be QdO Imperiales. Unique doesn't even begin to describe it....well, yeah, actually it does, but you know what I mean. Very costly for a julieta 2, but well worth it just to have that dependable cigar you can go to when you need something different in a regular production cigar.


:tpd:

Forgot about those. Nummy. Maybe tomorrow at lunch.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

One Lonely Smoker said:


> You guys bleaux. OK, regular guy cigars with a completely palate- cleansing taste, hands down for me has to be QdO Imperiales. Unique doesn't even begin to describe it....well, yeah, actually it does, but you know what I mean.


:tpd:

Not sure to make of them when I smoke them. Obviously well made and intentional. Not sure if I like them or not, as I like QdO vitolas. Sure a pretty cigar though.


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

DonJefe said:


> Just kidding, glad that everyone who took part in the puff puff pass at the Louisville herf got to experience this cigar.


Yeah, it was really unique ... & REALLY good ...


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

SeanGAR said:


> Yeah, it was really unique ... & REALLY good ...


If I remember you smoked it until ..... it was gone. No butt, no loose leaf in the tweezers, just gone. :r I think I gave up when we had each had about 20 puffs after everyone else passed. You had about 10 more. :w

I have another one for the shack herf.


----------



## etenpenny (Dec 12, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> If I remember you smoked it until ..... it was gone. No butt, no loose leaf in the tweezers, just gone. :r I think I gave up when we had each had about 20 puffs after everyone else passed. You had about 10 more. :w
> 
> I have another one for the shack herf.


as he yelled "theres still some good stuff left here" 
cracked me up watching that show


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

Da Klugs said:


> Raphael Gonzales CG from the 70's - Similar to the Nectare in uniqueness more sharp citrus / floral overtones.


RG's from the 70's are what RG's are suuposed to be (especially the Lonsdale). Nothing RG today even comes close IMO.


One Lonely Smoker said:


> OK, regular guy cigars with a completely palate- cleansing taste, hands down for me has to be QdO Imperiales. Unique doesn't even begin to describe it....well, yeah, actually it does, but you know what I mean.


. . . and especially with age on them.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Need to add a few more....

1492 - OMFG - smells like ... herb. 
Vegerous Marevas - Had one from the early 90's ... wacky good and different.
R&J Clem - What a classic.


----------



## One Lonely Smoker (Jan 21, 2005)

mr.c said:


> I thought the Club Epicur you gifted me tasted like a rose , it even smelled like a rose when others started lighting up. Probably the most unique cigar I have had yet. Thanks again Bruce!


Had a Montecristo double corona last night and got a rose taste there for a moment. Now THAT is an unique cigar these days. I hate ELs, will always hate them, but I am kind of getting the "hold em for 5 years" reasoning on these. Outstanding from first light to final 2.5 inch stump. I'm gonna use one to repay a kindness and save the last three I have. :u


----------

